
Piratebay.org Now Being Used to Crowdsource “The Torrent Man” Film - caution
https://torrentfreak.com/piratebay-org-now-being-used-to-crowdsource-the-torrent-man-film-200918/
======
sktrdie
Hollywood needs to do a movie on what happened to silk road back in the day
(where Ross Ulbricht was imprisoned for life):
[https://www.wired.com/2015/04/silk-
road-1/](https://www.wired.com/2015/04/silk-road-1/)

That article alone has more drama than any recent thriller/drug movie... and
it's mostly real life. An animated version in style with the article's
cartoons would be amazing

~~~
simongr3dal
It’s already been made:
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3312868/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3312868/)

~~~
TheUndead96
Has anyone here seen it? Worth a watch?

~~~
Fnoord
If you already followed the story in the news then there's nothing new in this
documentary. If you wanna learn about the story, its a good one.

Its narrated by Keanu Reeves. It has decent scores (~7-8 out of 10) on IMDB
(already linked) and Rotten Tomatoes [1]

OP was asking about a Hollywood movie though; this is a documentary. A
Hollywood movie would be to Snowden what this documentary is to Citizenfour.

[1]
[https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/deep_web](https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/deep_web)

~~~
j-kent
Fun fact: The director is Alex Winter who played Bill from Bill and Ted. I
guess he got his buddy Ted to narrate.

------
FreeTrade
In a similar vein, there's also a crowdfunding campaign for the documentary
'Breaking Bitcoin'. It's to be about how Bitcoin was hijacked and throttled.
[http://flipstarter.breakingbitcoinfilm.com/](http://flipstarter.breakingbitcoinfilm.com/)

~~~
random_kris
please stop spreading FUD stuff... bitcoin wasn't hijacked and throttled. what
happend was that some guy managed to brainwash some people and created bitcoin
cash with that money

~~~
georgedonnelly
Then why do I have to wait so long for my Bitcoin BTC transactions to be
processed?

~~~
conception
You aren’t paying enough to have it processed, is the technically correct
answer.

~~~
sliken
Unless you want a transaction in less than 5 minutes (on average). If you want
less than that, like say a few seconds for a credit card, then you have to use
something besides bitcoin.

